# The Game Took 400 Leaf Tickets Away!!!



## HHoney (Aug 24, 2018)

My friend is playing Pocket Camp as their first Animal Crossing.
Been Playing since after Easter. 

Shes now over level 90+ and had accumulated about 700 LTs.

She logged on this morning, completed the Gyroidite goals...then right after 400 LEAF TICKETS - GONE!

Shes very upset. I helped her do all the things Nintendo recommends: restarting the game. She even logged out of her Nintendo account and logged back on. 

She has contacted Nintendo Pocket Camp support through the ?Inquiries?.

Has this happened to anyone?
Any tips or advice?

This is not good. I?m really concerned about paying any more if this happens.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 29, 2018)

Is it possible she accidentally purchased a background or maybe made an amenity or item speed up? Also, does your friend have any small children around her? I let my nephew play once, and I pretty sure he used LT, but to this day I'm still not sure on what. I'm willing to bet that something like that happened. I've never heard of LT vanishing, and I feel like 400 missing is too specific to be a glitch.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2018)

did she switch phones? Leaf tickets don't transfer across operating systems


----------



## arbra (Aug 30, 2018)

HHoney said:


> My friend is playing Pocket Camp as their first Animal Crossing.
> 
> She logged on this morning, completed the Gyroidite goals...then right after 400 LEAF TICKETS - GONE!



My guess would be that she did not have enough Gyroidit's to craft all of the items to be able to complete all of the goals in one login (may just be a lost in translation moment though).  Not having enough of the required items does NOT stop you from crafting, it just uses leaf tickets to craft instead of the required items, and it uses ALOT of tickets to do this.

But Nintendo should be able to tell you if that was what happened.


----------



## biker (Sep 5, 2018)

Are you sure she didn't buy anything by mistake?
I think reporting the problem might solve, I once didn't receive my prize in LTs and contacted Nintendo, they gave me back.
but check it if she really didn't buy anything, unfortunatelly it might happen


----------

